# Subscriptions Only?



## 5lakes (Aug 24, 2010)

OK, I must have messed something up somewhere, but can't figure out how to undo it.

Unfortunately, with overtime, family things, etc., I've been MIA here. I still manage to get some meat smoked now and then. My boy is doing great at Le Cordon Bleu. My nephew is doing good for the most part, but has some things to take care of.

My problem showed up when I logged in tonight. On the home page, something is set to show only the threads I have subscribed to. When I uncheck that option, I get all the recent posts and all is good. I click on a thread to read it, then go back to the home page and it's back to subscriptions only. Uncheck, read a thread, back to subscriptions only. I've been through My Profile, but can't figure out what I did, don't remember what I did, nor can I find a way to get back to "normal".

Anyone have a hint?

Thanx.

Jerry  AKA 5lakes


----------



## 5lakes (Aug 24, 2010)

Well, I've tried four different browsers (IE7 and 8, Firefox, Safari) on two different computers and my iPod Touch. All of them behave the same. I'm out of ideas.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 24, 2010)

Its not you its something Huddler did when they did an update today. Sure messed up the way I had gotten used to viewing the site hopefully they can fix it to remember how we set it so we don't have to constantly unclick the subscriptions only box


----------



## chefrob (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## matts (Aug 25, 2010)

oh crap.  I am all messed up now.  I like to view all the latest posts and can't seem to do that now.  I don't know what to do.

edited, I think I found it.


----------



## chainsaw (Aug 25, 2010)

Pineywoods said:


> Its not you its something Huddler did when they did an update today. Sure messed up the way I had gotten used to viewing the site hopefully they can fix it to remember how we set it so we don't have to constantly unclick the subscriptions only box


Glad you guys posted this one i thought i was doing something wrong logging on.


----------



## shooter1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Same here, thought I messed something up. Glad I wasn't the only one.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 25, 2010)

I have reported this and I am sure it will be fixed quickly..  while on the homepage, click on the little tick box next to the "Subscriptions Only" button at the top right above the threads until it grayed out and NOT blue and it will be fine.

Unfortunately, it looks like it changes back to blue every time I come back to the home page or refresh the site.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 25, 2010)

For some in the mean time you can click on Forums then click on All News Posts


----------



## aeroforce100 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey Guys,  Here's another solution.

Change your bookmark to this:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum.php?action=newposts

It appears to be working for me.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 25, 2010)

I just clicked the all new post and it's working just fine for me now.


----------



## jbg4208 (Aug 25, 2010)

I did notice that they did add the link to see all the threads that someone has started when looking at their profile!!! YAY 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Of course this may have been like this for a while now and I just noticed it..


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 25, 2010)

It appears Huddler has fixed this issue already thanks Huddler and Jeff


----------



## 5lakes (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanx, I am glad to see it wasn't actually me. I was beginning to think I was losing my mind, then realized that's been lost for some time now...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thank you Jeff, for working so hard to keep this site so great!

I hope to be back regularly in a couple of months. While our company is busy year round with different projects, fall is my busy season as corn (primarily, and other grains) are harvested and my department gets busy supporting farmers around the country. Overtime for a while now, building more dryer controls and 24/7 phone support... Can't wait for the end of the season and let the seed/fertilizer department gear up for spring...


----------

